# Multiple Orgasms for Women



## iloveairplanes (Jun 21, 2012)

Not sure if there is already a thread on this...

I have been with a woman before I got married that had multiple orgasms, and my wife who has never had a multiple orgasm.

Same techniques - multiple outcomes!

So I got to wondering - are women wired differently or are all women capable of multiple orgasms, they just need different techniques to wind them up?

3 Questions:
1) If you are a multi-orgasmic woman - were you always this way or was it some event or technique that took you to that level?
2) What is the technique or process that takes you to that multiple orgasm? (this is a question for women, but I would like to know from men what they DO to bring their multi-orgasmic wife to that next orgasm)
3) Do you want a second orgasm EVERY TIME? Or how many orgasms do you prefer in one sex session?


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Women are unique. Some stuff that works on some do nothing for others. Women should come with an instructions manual


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Does your wife have ONE orgasm? Then she's doing better than many, perhaps most, from what I've come to understand.

The answer to your first question is yes, women are all wired differently, just as all men are wired differently.

And, based on the woman I have the most experience with--my wife--it changes from night to night. Sometimes one is more than enough for her. Sometimes she makes it to number three. I've asked her what the difference is and she says simply that her needs are different one day than they are on another. Makes sense to me.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I started having multiples in my twenties, mostly from oral
combined with finger insertion. It was rare. The older I got the more frequently it happened. 
When I started dating my first husband it seemed like I was multiple every time and regulary orgasmed from penetration alone. 
After I had a baby and got back into the swing of things in my 30's it seemed like I would orgasm in minutes from penetration and in seconds from oral.
When I started dating my husband now in my late 30's, I started shaving completely and it makes things even more intense. 
Honestly I miss the build up, I miss the teasing. I kind of wish it was a little work to get it to happen. 
If I were you I would concentrate on learning techniques for g-spot stimulation combined with techniques for oral clitoral stimulation. I think building up and then pulling back helps a lot but she has to be willing to communicate or show signs that she is getting close to orgasm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

costa200 said:


> Women are unique. Some stuff that works on some do nothing for others. Women should come with an instructions manual












Google or go to Amazon and search for "David Shade" 

Your welcome! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I've done the multi orgasm thing.I don't like it.The orgasms seem weaker,definitely less earth moving than ONE BIG GIANT ONE

I like having more than one per session but not back to back.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

iloveairplanes said:


> 3 Questions:
> 1) If you are a multi-orgasmic woman - were you always this way or was it some event or technique that took you to that level?
> 2) What is the technique or process that takes you to that multiple orgasm? (this is a question for women, but I would like to know from men what they DO to bring their multi-orgasmic wife to that next orgasm)
> 3) Do you want a second orgasm EVERY TIME? Or how many orgasms do you prefer in one sex session?


1) I don't remember a big event. Just playing around and experimenting and it happened.
2) I can get one from oral + one from penetration, or multiple from oral. I've never gotten more than one from penetration only. 
3) Not really. One is awesome. I'd like to focus on his experience as well. After the second or third I'm like Roberto Duran: _No mas, no mas._


----------



## OneLoveXo (Jun 5, 2012)

lets see...the last time I had an orgasm? can't remember...thats how long it has been. The only time I can trully fully orgams is during anal sex+stimulation, otherwise I have very weak orgams with a lot of hard work and stimulation. It's depressing. it's practically impossible to achieve, not that my partner tries many times, because it takes way too long.

However with my rabbit, i can cum like 15 times in row (my record high) in about 15 mins or less, and the only part i use is the buzzy part and some slow in and out. I don't use my rabbit much tho, don't have any free time to even do so. And don't want to become less seually responsive because of it.

So it's lose lose for me, it's hard to prepare for anal sex, so I hardly ever get to orgams  it sucks more than anything and is depressing...but whatever I still give my lover endless pleasure and get to at least have great sex, orgams is a dream for me...


----------



## OneLoveXo (Jun 5, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I started having multiples in my twenties, mostly from oral
> combined with finger insertion. It was rare. The older I got the more frequently it happened.
> When I started dating my first husband it seemed like I was multiple every time and regulary orgasmed from penetration alone.
> After I had a baby and got back into the swing of things in my 30's it seemed like I would orgasm in minutes from penetration and in seconds from oral.
> ...


you are only lucky woman, I would kill to just be able to orgams once a month, or once every couple months :'(


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Have you tried using a toy anally during intercourse and/or using a vibrating **** ring? If you can with your rabbit it sounds like its the clitoral stim that does it for you. Find a small toy with the same wavy ear thumgs to use during sex. Would your partner be ok with that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneLoveXo (Jun 5, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Have you tried using a toy anally during intercourse and/or using a vibrating **** ring? If you can with your rabbit it sounds like its the clitoral stim that does it for you. Find a small toy with the same wavy ear thumgs to use during sex. Would your partner be ok with that?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have tried vibrating c*** ring, but it didnt help. But I will try putting in a toy anally at very least, I bet that will help  great idea! I guess its the intense vibration that really gets me about the rabbit and the feeling of tip going in and out, I will look into some toy see if there is something I could add. But do have anal toys so i will use it next time


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

From what I've observed, if a woman can only have a clitoral orgasm, she'll be much more prone to being a "one and done" type of gal. I haven't met a woman yet who did not get extremely sensitive there after an orgasm, and they simply cannot take additional stimulation. 

If she can have g-spot / vaginal, then they are more prone to multiples.

If they can have both of those types, she is a lucky girl (like my W).

Funny, because my first true sexual relationship (with hs sweetheart), she was multi-orgasmic. I thought that's just the way it was. Imagine my suprise over the next 20 years when I found out she was in the minority!

From talking with my W, I believe she's had the ability to do so most of her adult life, but not someone who would take the time to please her enough to do so. She claimed only a couple episodes of vaginal orgasm and multiples before me (married 20 years before me, and sex was not good and "all about him"). When we started, it was much the same (no multiples), but we changed that! She can now have as many as she wants, and the only thing to stop her from more is sheer exhaustion. Our highest count in an evening was somewhere around 20. I had to stop after the last one because she was truly physically exhausted and could not move a muscle. She was DONE!

It amazes me, like last night, when we can make love and I can watch her have 6 or 7 orgasms. And how much fun it is as the more she has, they start to happen faster and faster and "stack on top of one another" until it almost feels like one long endless orgasm to her. 

How did "I" get her there or what is my technique? I avoid the clitorous for the most part and concentrate on the inside of her. If the clitorous is involved in an orgasm, it gets left alone after that, and focus goes entirely on the inside of her. And she will keep having them, and having them....etc.

Now I don't know if all or most women are capable of this if someone takes the time to learn and do so. But with her at least, she says that before it was such a rare thing, that she really thought it just an accident, counted her lucky stars at the time, and never expected it again. Now? She can have multiples and vaginal orgasms every single time, and does (unless I'm going down on her and focusing on the outside...then it's "one and done").

I am the very blessed mate of a woman who is capable of all this, and who has had a previous long marriage with a selfish and unknowing or untalented husband. She thinks I have some kind of weird talent to do to her what I do. I don't. Most anyone could do to her what I do with a little education and attention. It took someone who would do so to bring it out. I am a lucky man!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I've done the multi orgasm thing.I don't like it.The orgasms seem weaker,definitely less earth moving than ONE BIG GIANT ONE
> 
> I like having more than one per session but not back to back.


I've never heard anyone say this. I wonder if others feel this way?

I've never had a multiple experience -except for 1 time in my life (about 2 yrs ago)...it was during my High sexual phase and one lone morning....had the BIG ONE....we kept going waiting for him to get his.....and I had another one .... a minute or 2 later... but true, it was less intense. (I can only orgasm from penetration- oral is very difficult for me -have only done that about 2 times that I recall)

I am used to only having ONE BIG ONE and that's it. Maybe this is cause he ususally finishes with me though, I don't know...or maybe it is just really rare through penetration.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I have mulitple orgasms.. 12 in a row is my top.. when I counted.

The trick for me is to give a quite time in between when we are still playing around... to let the pleasure/pressure rebuild.. though sometimes I can have 2-3 in quick succession.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Here is a pretty good read on women and orgasms. 

http://supermanstamina.com/free_report_pdf/Bonus_5TypesOfOrgasms_SS.pdf

This "type 5" and "continuous orgasm ecstasy" is what I've been able to do virtually any time I want to with the W. It hits pretty close to how I do it with her, but I add a few things in. There will be well timed spanks on the butt. Also well timed hair pulling or holding the back of her neck tightly. I'll also grab her wrists and pin them above her head at the appropriate time. 

She, like is mentioned in the article, will sometimes want to "slow down" after a few orgasms, and "want" to stop. I don't stop. I slow down for all of a few seconds at the most if I slow down , and then start right back up. I will usually increase the pace of lovemaking, "forcefullness" of the well timed hair pulls, etc., the more orgasms she has. I'll also throw in something different that she's not expecting after she has a few orgasms and is on the brink of her next one. Instead of pinning her hands above her head, I'll pull them down and put them behind her waist and hold them there. And the "dirty talk". If she has had a few, she may say something like "okay.....okay....stop". I know this desire to slow down is a physical thing and not a mental thing, and I will step it up with something to "launch" her into the next orgasm she "thinks" she doesn't want. I'll keep going a little more passionately and say something like "shut up, I'm not stopping...come for me!", and grab the back of her neck or hair and deep going. Something different and a little unexpected to increase the excitement at a crucial time.

Now, some may think "this sounds rough". Well, it is a bit (but never so rough she ever feels real pain or is uncomfortable...we have "safe word" for that). But it is all no more "rough" than horsing around and wrestling with someone you obviously will not and do not want to cause any physical discomfort. It just has the element of lovemaking thrown in. It is just using what we all have in us...our basic animal nature. The hair pulling (gently brabbing a bit of hair at the top of the neck / base of the head and gripping it to create a "pulling" effect) and other things elicit a very basic animal reaction in many people. You do this at the wrong time, and it does not feel good. At the right time it does.

She loves all of it. And this from someone who never even tried these things before, and who was in fact raped as a young woman. She still has problems with that, 25 years later (I know this, because immediately after lovemaking, I'd love nothing more than to just lay on her and bask in the moment...but not possible. She immediately becomes clausterphobic, which was brought on by how she was raped, and has to tell me to "get off" before she starts panicking. Too bad really, but I understand it and don't let it get to me in the least). But not with me and when we are making love. This is where the trust comes in as well. She knows I'll stop if she really wants me to. As a result, she just enjoys the sensations and animal desires of what we're doing. And it gets her off so amazingly, it is incredible. 

After one of these sessions, where her orgasms just blend into one seemingly long, continuous orgasm, she continually says that it is by far the most amazing sex she's ever had. Then she typically falls asleep exhuasted and with a smile on her face.  Until the next day when she calls or texts to tell me she's so "hot" over thinking of the previous night that she couldn't help it and is masturbating (and thus my theory that great sex MAKES women desire it more than they would if they were not having it).

I'll add that of all these times she "wanted" me to stop, and I did not, or she said something like "too much...too much!", not a single time has she ever come to me after and said "you know, that was too much. You really should have stopped! I'm wore out and do not want sex anymore". Nope, every single time it has wound up with her saying how incredible it was, and will usually result in more hot sex *initiated by her * or a masturbation session for her very soon following (after some sleep or rest). These things she typically does not do a lot of if we are not having sex for some reason or if our lovemaking efforts were not the best.

Guys, if you can master this (not that I have, I'm still looking for ways to improve sex all the time), you'll have one seriously pleased woman on your hands who LOVES having sex with you.


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

I grew to be multi orgasmic as I aged. It started in my late 30s I guess. 

Sometimes I like one and sometimes more, like someone upthread said, my needs are different from day to day. 

I can have multiples from oral, p in v, and with a vibe. 

And I also experience the feeling of them stacking up one on top of the other until it's like one endless orgasm. Yessssssss.......


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

*I haven't met a woman yet who did not get extremely sensitive there after an orgasm, and they simply cannot take additional stimulation. *

I've heard of women who are too sensitive after that first clitoral orgasm.... bummer. 

My H is an awesome lover, who pays attention, enjoys the foreplay and the teasing, and loves to make me orgasm many times, orally and with hands or toys, until I push him away. Then I'll pleasure him for awhile, then mutual pleasure with more orgasms on my part, then penetration with more orgasms.... all awesome. And mostly daily.... 

We don't count them.... just enjoy the hell out of it! :smthumbup:


----------

